# Off to the groomers on Monday!



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been cutting Lisi & Kitzel's hair for a long time now & it works for us, but on Mon. they have a groomer appt. & I am a bit nervous. Kitzi has a bad habit of trying to lick the scissors or clipper that I have tried to break him from, but without much success. I plan to bathe them both before they go to cut down on the time. This is a new groomer for us also. I have not been myself for over a week health-wise & they desperately need a cut. Apparently I have an issue w. clotting that landed me in the ER for almost 10 hrs. a week ago & my recovery has been slow. Normally I spring back very quickly, but this has been slow sledding.
If any of you are prayer warriors I could use a little, and especially on Monday! :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, Sandy...I will be sure to say prayers for you! I hope you feel better soon. How do they correct the clotting? Is it blood thinners?
As for your fluffs...they will be fine. Take the break...you probably need to rest.
I wash Lacie ahead of time and have them do her nails, private areas, ears and glands if needed and off we go. I'm scared she might pick up something where she has no immunity.
It's so easy and not stressful at all for her.
Sending you BIG HUGS!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry your are not feeling well. I am sure they will be fine. Luck is the same way with his darting tongue so I am afraid to cut around his face. His groomer has Benn out because of back surgery, so he is also due.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I have been cutting Lisi & Kitzel's hair for a long time now & it works for us, but on Mon. they have a groomer appt. & I am a bit nervous. Kitzi has a bad habit of trying to lick the scissors or clipper that I have tried to break him from, but without much success. I plan to bathe them both before they go to cut down on the time. This is a new groomer for us also. I have not been myself for over a week health-wise & they desperately need a cut. Apparently I have an issue w. clotting that landed me in the ER for almost 10 hrs. a week ago & my recovery has been slow. Normally I spring back very quickly, but this has been slow sledding.
> If any of you are prayer warriors I could use a little, and especially on Monday! :wub:


Oh, Sandi ... I am so sorry you are still not feeling well. Of course, my thoughts and prayers continue to be with you.:heart:

I can certainly understand your concern about Kitzi trying to lick the scissors or clippers. Snowball doesn't like it if I have to trim a little piece of hair near his eyes ... if you saw the look he gives me you would not believe it is my sweet Snowball with those eyes that can look so loving. LOL I always give Snowball his bath at home ... it's less stressful for him. And, when he does go to the groomers it is just to trim his nails and fine tune my non-professional cuts here!

I am sure Kitzel and Lisi will be okay at the groomers. Snowball is a little angel at the groomers. He will let Betsy trim his nails and trim the hair near his eyes without any of the looks he gives me here at home. LOL

I am worried about you, dear friend. Please keep us updated when you can, Sandi. Sending you healing hugs and love. Close your eyes, take your hands and then gently cross them over your arms ... that is a special loving hug coming from me.:wub::heart:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, so sorry you have been under the weather. Sending prayers and positive thoughts for a speedy and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi, I'm really worried about you, you need to take good care of yourself, the babies will do just fine. You girlfriend are in my prayers, please update us, I'll be praying.

Heavenly Father, you are the Almighty God, the God of the universe, you Lord are with Sandi as I pray, thank you for wrapping your arms around her, thank you for giving her your peace who passes all understanding. Lord you know Sandi's body, Lord whatever is causing her blood not to clot, touch her bring total healing. Lord I thank you Lord for hearing my prayer 
In Jesus name I pray. Amen

I love dear sweet Sandi, we are getting older just takes time for us to feel better. Rest, spoil yourself.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope you feel better soon! And that all goes well at the new groomers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sandi, I'm really worried about you, you need to take good care of yourself, the babies will do just fine. You girlfriend are in my prayers, please update us, I'll be praying.
> 
> Heavenly Father, you are the Almighty God, the God of the universe, you Lord are with Sandi as I pray, thank you for wrapping your arms around her, thank you for giving her your peace who passes all understanding. Lord you know Sandi's body, Lord whatever is causing her blood not to clot, touch her bring total healing. Lord I thank you Lord for hearing my prayer
> In Jesus name I pray. Amen
> ...


Thank you ALL & esp. Paula, for your msgs & prayers. I am pretty tired so typing, even talking isn't easy. The problem Paula is that I am throwing clots= not that the blood isn't clotting, but clothing too much. They thought that I maybe had a PE (pulmonary embolism) that was too small to show on the cat scan (could tell by my blood results, which they did several times to compare). I am doing better but I am not myself---yet! I am planning still to fly to the US in late Feb. & that is a big concern. I will take a shot the day before I travel each time, but I am also counting on prayer.
I am thankful that it wasn't a heart problem---the doctor I went to (for the 2nd day in a row) took an EKG & called an ambulance that sent me to the ER. It all happened very fast.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandi, I'm sorry to hear of your health problems. I hope the doctors get the problem figured out and you get back to feeling good.
I have groomed my two for two years. Recently a new groomer opened a shop and I checked him out and was impressed. My problem was Riley won't be kenneled, he freaks totally out. This guy has no kennels and works by appointment only, so they are the only dogs present. I am so happy to be able to take them to be groomed. I hope you have a good experience like I have.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Sherry. I spoke w/the groomer & I think we may be solo there on Mon. She also invited me to stay if I feel the dogs would be nervous! I have downloaded some of their cuts that I did & printed them out. Today I bathed Lisi but not sure if I can do Kitzi too. She said she can bathe them if I decide not to do it. She sounds very accommodating. My only big worry is Kitzel's tendency to bite at the scissors & clipper. I understand if one cuts the tongue it is best to go immediately to the ER! I learned that at Nationals last yr. when there was a groomer session.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sandi I hope you feel better soon! I understand your anxiousness about the groomer. I only had Edward groomed once. Then never again. That's the day she shaved his face. Stating who would want to brush their dog everyday. Crazy people like us  he he he


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sandi, take the rest and let the groomer take care of your babies. I know you'll warn her about Kitzi's tendencies.

I was hoping your medical issue had resolved itself and you would soon be well. I will keep praying! 3 days after my cousin & her hubby landed in the Netherlands for Christmas, he ended up in intensive care for PE. He also has a condition (factor 5 leiden) where the blood clots excessively and they found many small ones and one pretty large. He was on 30 days of heparin injections and now on oral blood thinner. Please be careful and get well soon!!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Prayers for you!*



edelweiss said:


> I have been cutting Lisi & Kitzel's hair for a long time now & it works for us, but on Mon. they have a groomer appt. & I am a bit nervous. Kitzi has a bad habit of trying to lick the scissors or clipper that I have tried to break him from, but without much success. I plan to bathe them both before they go to cut down on the time. This is a new groomer for us also. I have not been myself for over a week health-wise & they desperately need a cut. Apparently I have an issue w. clotting that landed me in the ER for almost 10 hrs. a week ago & my recovery has been slow. Normally I spring back very quickly, but this has been slow sledding.
> If any of you are prayer warriors I could use a little, and especially on Monday! :wub:


 :innocent: Prayer warrior at your ready! I will be praying for you & hope you feel better!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lydiatug said:


> Sandi, take the rest and let the groomer take care of your babies. I know you'll warn her about Kitzi's tendencies.
> 
> I was hoping your medical issue had resolved itself and you would soon be well. I will keep praying! 3 days after my cousin & her hubby landed in the Netherlands for Christmas, he ended up in intensive care for PE. He also has a condition (factor 5 leiden) where the blood clots excessively and they found many small ones and one pretty large. He was on 30 days of heparin injections and now on oral blood thinner. Please be careful and get well soon!!!


Thanks dear friend! I used to take Plavix & an aspirin daily but I got too bruised up & bled too much so finally went off it. I am waiting to get in to see a specialist but my insurance is not allowing that to move quickly enough (we have Austrian insurance). When we finally get in the coverage is great but I have been waiting for over a month to see one dr. & have until 2/19 before I even get in the door! I do have a script for shots for when I fly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LOVE_BABY said:


> :innocent: Prayer warrior at your ready! I will be praying for you & hope you feel better!


I really count on prayer so Thank You so much!:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Dear Sandi, I'm so sorry to read you're still not doing very well.
Sending tons of positive thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery to you! 
Sounds kind of serious to me as I know you're dealing with it since some weeks now. 

Also keeping my fingers crossed for the groomers appt. of Kitzi & Lisi tomorrow. 
It's always concerning to try a new place for the first time. 
Looking forward to your update on it. 

Try to rest and take care of yourself, dear friend!
Hugs your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub:I am really losing it completely.
DH asked for the address of the grooming place & it was a different place than I thought. But the appointment was made & we were to be there in 1/2 hr so off we went! It turned out to be even better than I could have imagined. We were the only ones there (it is a small shop & she doesn't book others when she is grooming a client). She was German & oh so very nice w/K & L! We stayed for Lisi's groom & then took her w. us for a coffee while she did Kitzi. She had misunderstood & did not bathe him, just cut him---he still smells but I will try & bathe him tomorrow. She was very willing to work w. us on how short, etc. and did not have hurt feelings when I asked her to go shorter here & there. She was soo nice! 
K doesn't like being away from me lately since I spent the day in the ER so he was a bit nervous when we left him there & was so happy when we came back an hour later. I gave them a special dinner to make up for leaving him there!
So God heard your prayers & directed us to a place I wasn't planning on going---how is that for something to think about!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Glad everything worked out! How were the haircuts?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad everything worked out as far as the groomings went for Kitzel and Lisi and that you were pleased with their results. And hope that you are feeling better too Sandi!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's wonderful news and I'm sure you feel very relieved now and pleased with the results!

Looking forward to photos of your Cuties with their brandnew cut. 

Please give them kisses from me!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will have to bathe Kitzi before I take his photo.
The cuts were actually pretty good. I think if we do it again she will have a better idea of what I want---although I did take photos.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I will have to bathe Kitzi before I take his photo.
> The cuts were actually pretty good. I think if we do it again she will have a better idea of what I want---although I did take photos.


Can't wait to see pictures! IMHO...I think it's better that we wash them at home unless you sit right at the groomers and watch their every move.
I usually wait...today I left to do a quick return at the mall and was back within 40 min, only to find my little Suki in a cage with a fan over her head...I was so mad! Poor little one looked sooo stressed! The rule is never to cage my dogs but the one time she thought she could get away with it...she did.
I'm washing my girls for now on, that's only IF I stay there!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I am happy to hear that everything worked out and that your fluff babies are back home safe and secure with their beautiful Mommy.

I owe you an email ... I will try and write this evening. In the meantime, if you read this first ... please know that I am thinking about you, with love. We have to get you feeling better. Praying that happens soon.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad that the grooming went well and I sure hope they can get you into that Dr. soon!!! Take care Sandi, will keep up the prayers.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad the grooming went well! And now you have a place to take them and don't have to do it all yourself! I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm glad the cuts were good and I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures. At least you now have an alternative option if you can't do it or just want to bring them.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I will have to bathe Kitzi before I take his photo.
> The cuts were actually pretty good. I think if we do it again she will have a better idea of what I want---although I did take photos.


Glad it worked out. Can't wait for pix.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi, it always amazes me how God works. Matilda follow's me everywhere and is always watching me since my surgery. I think our little ones love us:wub: lol 
They worry about us. Kitzel your a good little nurse to mommy, take good care of her. :wub:
Sandi I'm worried about you, your in my prayers.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I am sorry. With Patches having her skin allergy issues I have missed this info. I am glad the grooming went well. I will be praying for you and your health.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I came back too to make sure all went well. I'm not a fan either of the whole fan cage bit at all. I used a mobile groomer with Edward when we had our own hair fiasco. Oh how we have our grooming woes here!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I just saw this. I'm so sorry about your clotting problem. Please take care of yourself and just do what you can do, smelly dog or not. I'm glad the groomer turned out well. Sounds like she's caring and listens to you. Worth her weight in gold. When I get Tyler done I stay there. My groomer and I are neighbors in our building and have become friends so it's very pleasant and she always asks, "Is that short enough? What do you want to do?" "Which blade?" So I always get what I want and it's a fun time. I do bathe Tyler at home though before I see her. 
Am hoping that you will be feeling more like yourself soon. I know how health issues can sideline us and our fluffs. Sending you prayers and lots of love. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maddysmom said:


> Can't wait to see pictures! IMHO...I think it's better that we wash them at home unless you sit right at the groomers and watch their every move.
> I usually wait...today I left to do a quick return at the mall and was back within 40 min, only to find my little Suki in a cage with a fan over her head...I was so mad! Poor little one looked sooo stressed! The rule is never to cage my dogs but the one time she thought she could get away with it...she did.
> I'm washing my girls for now on, that's only IF I stay there!


This groomer is in a tiny place & doesn't even have boxes---she has a big dryer that I saw when I was there. I would have bathed Kitzi but I just haven't had the physical strength to do it. Since he has the longest hair & she is easier to bathe I wanted to do her first to see if I could manage it. As it turns out I could only do the one. 
I am sorry that happened to our little Suki---that stinks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for your prayers---I just can't seem to shake this thing off. I am sort of up & down. I have never had anything like this before that was so hard to beat. Even when I had my stroke I was still able to fight back. I am fighting now, but it is slower. I plan to fly at the end of this month & need to be better than I am now. I so want to see Marco! DD wants me to cancel the trip & have them fly here, but everything is set & I KNOW by then I will be fit!


----------

